# WARNING! Several FAKE HGH "GreyTop" kits have surfaced...use caution!



## VictorZ06 (May 9, 2015)

Hey guys....I just wanted to give those of you a heads up who are using/buying GreyTop HGH.  I came across two different kinds of FAKE kits over the past week.  It looks like these are being MASSIVELY faked, and are being faked VERY well.  I received a good amount of PMs asking me what's real and what's not.  It is VERY hard to tell.   I was able to tell that these kits I saw were fake because all I use now are GreyTops (aside when I travel....I use Serostim because I don't have to keep them cool in the fridge).  I could tell the way the powder would sit in the bottle...it should form like a little "cake".....these just had very loose powder in them with God knows what.

So just be weary, you may have noticed that several of our sponsors no longer carry it or claim to have them "out of stock".  Do NOT buy kits that claim to be GreyTops that come in a blank white box without the bottles being labeled or have an authentication sticker.  My guy even told me that some of the fakes floating around also have fake stickers.  Apparently, they get a REAL number and spit out multiple fake authentication stickers as well as boxes and load them up with generics that have a grey flip top...and they appear legit because the numbers work on the website.  This makes it VERY hard to tell real ones from fakes.  Best advice I can give you is to use a source that you trust and have worked with before.  If you are unsure, purchase a kit or two and get blood work done.  That is solid proof that you have a real product. 

Oh, I also got word that we might be seeing Rips again in the very near future.  They are the same as the older ones we all liked, which are the same as the current GreyTops.  I will know when they will or if they will be coming back.  Why have the same product under two names is beyond me, my only guess is that Rips have such a good reputation, they want to bring the name back on the shelf.  Just be careful who you get your GreyTops from guys...I know of several places selling fake shit....and they might not even know it.  I was told that those who were selling fakes are being cut off...and will no longer have them in stock.  This is just what I hear from my source....a source who I have been using for over 8 years and I trust 100%.  If my GreyTops didn't give me the same numbers as my Serostims....I would stick with Sero, but the REAL GreyTops really are a top quality product...just be sure not to get scammed!



/V


----------



## stillatit (May 10, 2015)

me too, on the rips.


----------



## DaBeast25 (May 10, 2015)

Yeah, they even warn of fake serial codes on the GreyTop website.... implying that the more times a number has been checked, the more likely it's a counterfeit.  Fortunately, they tell you how many times the number has been checked when you punch the serial number in on their anti-counterfeiting page.*

*


----------



## erick_uk (May 10, 2015)

is this a promotional compagne for greytops ??


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 11, 2015)

erick_uk said:


> is this a promotional compagne for greytops ??



No....this is a senior staff member looking out for the better interests of fellow IM members, vets, and other staff.  When I find something that doesn't float right, I share it so that our members here don't get ripped off and fucked.  We had one GH distributor here that ran off with a lot of money from several members. I don't want to see that shit....as do the members of IM.  So I share what I learn in hope that it doesn't happen again.  Understood big guy?



/V


----------



## kconan (May 11, 2015)

Damn...Sadly it was only a matter of time due to how well they have been testing.  I trust the guy I use (not many trustworthy generic GH sources out there), but I just double-checked anyway and mine is packed in "cake" form at the bottom rather than loose...Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 11, 2015)

kconan said:


> Damn...Sadly it was only a matter of time due to how well they have been testing.  I trust the guy I use (not many trustworthy generic GH sources out there), but I just double-checked anyway and mine is packed in "cake" form at the bottom rather than loose...Thanks for the heads up.



You are welcome, sir.


/V


----------



## Roughneck_91 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for looking out Victor, well played sir.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 12, 2015)

Roughneck_91 said:


> Thanks for looking out Victor, well played sir.



No problem....I try to help whenever I can. 


/V


----------



## the almighty (Jul 4, 2015)

my kit looks real and its caked like a tablet almost in the bottle but i only have the batch number on the box no serial number, just emailed my source 2 find out whats up cuz it was on sale


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 4, 2015)

one of the reasons I dont buy GH is cause its expensive if you end up with fakes or scammed


----------



## t800 (Jul 5, 2015)

Sorry to just jump in here, but I think I got some of this stuff, and I was just wondering where can I check the batch number on my box to see if it's actually the real deal? I used some blue tops before and felt some slight sides at 2ius a day 4 times a week but with this stuff I take up to 5ius on my heavy days and 3ius 7x a week and don't feel anything at all. I may got some fake stuff. Bloodwork is coming up next Friday.


----------



## erick_uk (Jul 5, 2015)

if i promote also greytop can somebody arrenge me couple of free kits


----------



## kaptinkrunch (Jul 5, 2015)

it is:  thegreytop.com to check your grey tops


----------



## AnabollicA (Jul 11, 2015)

Good info, I just bought 3 kits of generic Grey Tops from a distributor on another forum that HK also is also a sponsor of. I'm just getting into the GH arena and the forum feedback/testing results were very good for this sponsor. There were no labels with these kits. Im sure they are counterfeit like you are warning...BUT the contents are like a puck, and the vials have a vacuum seal to them. I've been on three weeks at 4ius/day and my hands are numb/tingly with some pain and forearms achey. No bloodwork yet but they feel real. Maybe some of the counterfeit generics still are HGH?


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 11, 2015)

Why not call these sponsors out?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 11, 2015)

Does your kit have an authentication sticker? Did you enter the code into the website?  No box, no labels, no sticker.....all raise red flags.  Be careful...I know many who have got burned because they bought kits at prices too good to be true. KNOW YOUR SOURCE. I've known mine for about 8 years now....I go nowhere else.  Good luck


/V


----------



## AnabollicA (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Victor, "no" to all of your questions except that they did come in boxes - plain white boxes containing 10 vials each. The source was not advertising these as THE grey tops, they were listed in thier menu of other colored top generics (blue, yellow, black). 

However, the first kits I ever bought were Jintropins from a former sponsor here, AMA. I got them right before they closed shop. They were in pretty, well marked and professional boxes with professional labels, with security sickers and codes. When I plugged them into the website authenticator, they came back as "fake"...

Now I've been in touch with Homer who, from my research has real The Grey Tops. I'm planning to get some from him soon based on all the great feedback I have found on him. Although I have a great AAS source, AY does not carry GH. So I am where you are 8 years ago trying to land a reputable and steady source. And what I've gleaned from your posts I've found, HK is a solid supplier. Thanks for the information and consultation you provide here. If you have advice please hit me with it - I'd rather get a lashing here than in my wallet, LOL!


----------



## SheriV (Jul 12, 2015)

In ama's defense the jintropins were sold as being inauthentic...they decided to carry then for a fairly low price because they tested well buy it was expressed openly that they were not authentic


----------



## AnabollicA (Jul 12, 2015)

SheriV said:


> In ama's defense the jintropins were sold as being inauthentic...they decided to carry then for a fairly low price because they tested well buy it was expressed openly that they were not authentic


Sorry, I missed that part when getting them.  Thanks Sheriv for putting that out there as I wasn't trying to disparage AMA. And it wouldn't necessarily be there fault anyway because from what I've seen, sources get snookered by these fraudsters too. I was helping a friend score some GH and directed him to AMA due to thier reputation. I was more using the example as a contrast that sometimes they can look legit and may be fake, while plain white boxes with no labels may be real...can't always judge a book by it's cover.BTW I traded 3 vials of test prop for my friend's remaining 2 kits. I did it because I trust AMA and still think they could be real...and definitely worth the risk at my trade value.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 12, 2015)

All I can say is that once you find a legit supplier, stick with them.  There are a lot of places that selectively scam.  Half your kit might be legit, and the other half might not.  I have heard of guys ordering multiple kits, only to find out that 2 of the 5 were real.  It sucks that people do this, but a LOT of places do....even reputable places.  I have been using the same guy for almost 8 years, and he has NEVER steered me wrong...or any of my friends.  It would be foolish of me to try and roll dice using another supplier.  Good luck fellas...



/V


----------



## SheriV (Jul 13, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> All I can say is that once you find a legit supplier, stick with them.  There are a lot of places that selectively scam.  Half your kit might be legit, and the other half might not.  I have heard of guys ordering multiple kits, only to find out that 2 of the 5 were real.  It sucks that people do this, but a LOT of places do....even reputable places.  I have been using the same guy for almost 8 years, and he has NEVER steered me wrong...or any of my friends.  It would be foolish of me to try and roll dice using another supplier.  Good luck fellas...
> 
> 
> 
> /V



Sage advices


----------



## tpump1984 (Dec 17, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> Hey guys....I just wanted to give those of you a heads up who are using/buying GreyTop HGH.  I came across two different kinds of FAKE kits over the past week.  It looks like these are being MASSIVELY faked, and are being faked VERY well.  I received a good amount of PMs asking me what's real and what's not.  It is VERY hard to tell.   I was able to tell that these kits I saw were fake because all I use now are GreyTops (aside when I travel....I use Serostim because I don't have to keep them cool in the fridge).  I could tell the way the powder would sit in the bottle...it should form like a little "cake".....these just had very loose powder in them with God knows what.
> 
> So just be weary, you may have noticed that several of our sponsors no longer carry it or claim to have them "out of stock".  Do NOT buy kits that claim to be GreyTops that come in a blank white box without the bottles being labeled or have an authentication sticker.  My guy even told me that some of the fakes floating around also have fake stickers.  Apparently, they get a REAL number and spit out multiple fake authentication stickers as well as boxes and load them up with generics that have a grey flip top...and they appear legit because the numbers work on the website.  This makes it VERY hard to tell real ones from fakes.  Best advice I can give you is to use a source that you trust and have worked with before.  If you are unsure, purchase a kit or two and get blood work done.  That is solid proof that you have a real product.
> 
> ...



I have a concern I just ordered from thegreytop.com through email, sent them the funds and everything. Well they sent me a outward registered letter, opened it up all it was, was the packages for the greytophgh, but no hgh was in there? 

Are they trying to set me up or what's going on? I seen you ordered from this company before and now I'm nervous as hell because the "registered letter."


----------



## AnabollicA (Dec 24, 2015)

The stickers and boxes are often sent separate from the product for security reasons...


----------

